# Need a recipe



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone have a working recipe they would like to share for a lemon filling in a wedding cake, my client would like lemon curd but the test cake filling was too thin inside and the curd ran slightly. She would like a clear definition when the cake is sliced the same as you would get with a mousse or buttercream.

Thanks, I would gladly swap a recipe you may need.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

rat,

From what I can tell, the difference between a lemon curd and a lemon filling for a cake is cornstarch. Here is an example of a lemon filling for a cake Lemon Filling and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com
I looked at several that were very similar to this one and only selected it as it was the last one I looked at. Granted it is a homemakers recipe instead of a bakers formula but it should give you an idea as well as something that might work for another test cake.

While you may need to know sooner, I will be making something like this the week of May 4th and can let you know then how well it meets the criteria you are looking for.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

working with wedding cakes uhmm i would try a mix with a few more egg yolks and see how it works out this would give stiffness and some color now there is always gelatin I shoot about 4 sheets per quart max , is it a indoor reciption or out side in the heat ,I did a lemon cake with lemon filling in july in a park open air and it was tough ,long storie short they were happy. I find corn starch to break down and get lose ,
T


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I have used this recipe many times for cakes,
3 Cups lemon curd / room temp
1/4 Cup lemon juice
3 sheets gelatin / soaked and drained & melted
Mix lemon juice and gelatin and add to curd, either chill the curd to make it pipeable or make the cake in a frame.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, gelatin will not work for me as the cake will have fresh strawberries in it as well, the cornstarch suggestion popped an old recipe into my head from a few jobs ago, I will try to find that one as it made a nice thick filling that was actually pipable.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Would something like Pierre Herme's lemon cream work? You just sieve the curd base (zest from 3 lemons rubbed into 200g sugar, 4 eggs, 125ml lemon jc. cooked to 82c) into a blender, cool it to 60c, work in 300g soft butter in 4 additions and blitz for 2 or 3 minutes at the end then chill. It's tasty stuff.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I found my old recipe it worked fine, the Martha Stewart link posted was junk, a totally liquid at the end, I should have known just by looking at the yield and then the quantity of the ingredients.

Thanks for the Herme suggestion but too late now.


----------

